# zuletzt



## Platinum1973

¡Hola Amigos!

"Militante Palästinenser feuerten *zuletzt* Raketen auf israelisches Gebiet."

La última vez, militantes palestinos dispararon cohetes....
Recientemente, militantes palestinos dispararon cohetes....

¿Cuál es la traducción correcta/exacta de "zuletzt" en este caso?

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!  

Artículo completo / Deutsche Welle:

Im Gazastreifen sind vier Palästinenser bei israelischen Luftangriffen getötet worden. 50 weitere Menschen wurden verletzt. Nach Angaben der israelischen Armee waren zwei israelische Soldaten an der Grenze durch Schüsse verletzt worden. Als Reaktion habe Israels Luftwaffe einen Militärposten der im Gazastreifen herrschenden radikalislamischen Hamas angegriffen. Die Spannungen zwischen Israel und der Hamas im Gazastreifen sind derzeit auf einem Höhepunkt. *Militante Palästinenser feuerten zuletzt Raketen* auf israelisches Gebiet. Israels Luftwaffe reagiert darauf immer wieder mit Luftangriffen.


----------



## ayuda?

Platinum1973 said:


> ¡Hola Amigos!
> *
> "Militante Palästinenser feuerten **zuletzt **Raketen auf israelisches Gebiet."*



*Yo diríá:*
..._als letzte_ (*como último*)
...die Palästinenser devuelven el fuego como último paso del proceso

● A ver qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## Tonerl

Militante Palästinenser feuerten _*zuletzt (zu guter Letzt/zum Schluss/letzten Endes/letzlich)*_ Raketen auf israelisches Gebiet


----------



## anahiseri

yo no veo muy claro el uso de *zuletzt* aquí. 
Normalmente, este adverbio se utiliza para dar a entender que un evento es el último en una serie. En este ejemplo, no está clara la referencia a esta serie o secuencia. 
las traducciones que propone Tonerl tienen connotaciones muy distintas entre sí.


----------



## Tonerl

_*las traducciones que propone Tonerl tienen connotaciones muy distintas entre sí 


Meine Vorschläge, die ich oben machte, haben "allesamt" mit dem Adverb "zuletzt" zu tun, sind sie  doch Synonyme, oder lexikalische" Ausdrücke und Zeichen, die den gleichen oder einen sehr ähnlichen Bedeutungsumfang haben !*_

Hier, in diesem Fall, kann man dieses Adverb _*"zuletzt"*_ mehrdeutig interpretieren, aber meiner Meinung nach waren die Palästinenser nicht die _*"Letzten"*_, die Raketen auf israelisches Gebiet abfeuerten, sondern reagierten _*"letztendlich/zum Schluss/am Ende"*_ auf die Spannungen zwischen beiden Ländern mit diesem Raketenangriff !


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> aber meiner Meinung nach waren die Palästinenser nicht die _*"Letzten"*_, die Raketen auf israelisches Gebiet abfeuerten,


Nein, sie waren nicht die Letzten, denn  "Israels Luftwaffe reagiert darauf immer wieder mit Luftangriffen"

vamos, que 


ayuda? said:


> .die Palästinenser devuelven el fuego como último paso del proceso


de eso nada, que luego disparan los israelíes.


----------



## Platinum1973

¡Muchas gracias, _ayuda, Tonerl_ y _anahiseri_ por sus contribuciones!

Exactamente, Anahiseri. De ahí viene mi duda. Es decir, no tiene sentido que Palestina haya lanzado los cohetes como última acción en este enfrentamiento concreto....Más bien, al revés, ¿no?

Yo siempre había entendido "zuletzt" de la forma que explica Tonerl, pero entre las muchas traducciones de este adverbio, encontré "*recientemente*", que parece tener más sentido en este caso, aunque entiendo que esta interpretación no sea frecuente.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?

A continuación, el extracto de un artículo relacionado:

"*Als Reaktion auf den Raketenbeschuss kündigte Israels Regierungschef Benjamin Netanjahu weitere Vergeltungsangriffe* auf Ziele von Islamistengruppen in dem Palästinensergebiet sowie eine Truppenverstärkung an. Er habe die Armee angewiesen, ihre "massiven Angriffe auf Terrorziele im Gazastreifen" aufrechtzuerhalten, sagte Netanjahu zu Beginn einer Kabinettssitzung in Jerusalem. Überdies solle die Armee die Truppen rund um den Gazastreifen "mit Panzern sowie Truppen von Artillerie und Infanterie" verstärken".

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

